# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Mentalismo Impromptu

## logos

¿En caso de tener que hacer una demostración en ausencia absoluta de cartas, carteras especiales y demás "gimmicks" cuál sería su elección?...¿Cómo sería la rutina?...

Creo que esto no se ha tratado por acá...sólo encontré un hilo que preguntaba efectos fáciles...no necesariamente impromptu...

P.D.: El foro de Mentalismo es muy poco movido!!!....¿Poca gente interesada?...Cartomagia y otros  tienen novedades todos los días...

Saludos!!

----------


## eidanyoson

Creo que una de las cosas más fuertes que puedes realizar sin necesidad de preparar nada es un CR.

 Puedes luego combinarlo con stigmata (aunque creo que por si solo un CR es suficientemente fuerte y no necesita de añadidos "comerciales" -que Houchin -copiota de Banacheck- me perdone).

 También impromtu, con la charla adecuada y dependiendo del momento y la situación, un "toques psíquicos" de Banacheck (también) pueden ser una bomba.

 Luego hay un efectito de Derren, que hace que el espectador se imagine una baraja, que va colocando delante de sus ojos hasta que elige imaginariamente una y la coje del aire, que, con objetos del bolsillo o algo así, podría dar buen resultado (se me acaba de ocurrir).

Y un mindbender bien vendido, y no precisamente con una carta (está muy visto), puede también funcionar (funciona, que yo lo hago a menudo...)

 No se me ocurre nada más a bote pronto   :Oops:

----------


## logos

Hola eidanyoson!

         Yo me inclino por algo menos "mágico"...

1. Nemotecnia.
2. Equivoque.
3. Triple lectura del pensamiento (usando tarjetas de visita).

          Me gusta PK Touches por sí sólo....igual PK Time...

¿Alguién más tiene ideas?

----------


## winehouse

Logos,

Por impromptu te refieres a hecho en cualquier momento sin preparacion, o mentalismo que no utilize nada mas que la mente?

Saludos

----------


## DardeX

Bueno saludos nuevamente Logos, me pareceria algo muy bueno la rutina de edivinacion de una palabra de un libro, o la de adivinar la primera palabra en la pagina que la suma de los dados de, asi como para dejarlo un poco mas al "azar".

----------


## azegarra

La de DInamarca y los elefantes, creo quie es muy buena. al menos la gente que no la ha escuchado, se queda estupefacta, al menos eso ocurre aqui.

----------


## logos

Hola Winehouse!

             Me refiero a mentalismo sin preparación previa...utilizando sólo la mente y/o objetos comunes y corrientes que cualquier persona llevaría consigo..no está permitido usar barajas normales o preparadas,  gimmicks de cualquier tipo y demás "artefactos" que serían útiles en una presentación de cerca...

              La situación es la siguiente...ustedes salieron un día de casa sin llevar nada consigo excepto sus cosas personales (billetera, móvil...lo que sea que lleven cotidianamente) y no planeaban demostrar efectos psíquicos al salir...se encuentran de repente en la situación que sería muy provechoso dar una presentación, inmediatamente, a un posible cliente...mi pregunta es....¿qué hacen?

Azegarra...elefantes de Dinamarca es muy bueno...yo mismo caí la primera vez que me lo hicieron...no se si ya está demasiado expuesto en los medios por otra parte...

----------


## J.C.

En Dinamarca no hay Elefantes, pero en Dominica hay Erizos. :P

----------


## DardeX

hay un juego de criss angel, no se si lo habran visto esta en los Bonus de uno de sus DVDs no recuerdo cual, en el que te dice que si eres hombre pienses en un numero entre el 1 y 5 creo y a las mujeres uno entre el 6 y 10, luego te dice que dira una serie de colores y que pienses en uno, luego en un objeto, y luego que estires las manos y pienses que ese objeto cae en tus manos, y milagrosamente te dice justamente el objeto que pensaste del color que pensaste, me parece un efecto muy fuerte.

Si desean se comunican conmigo y les puedo pasar el link por MP o talvez lo podria colgar aqui en el post.

----------


## winehouse

Entonces estas combinando Mentalismo impromptu con Prop-less mentalism

----------


## logos

Hola de nuevo Winehouse!!




> Entonces estas combinando Mentalismo impromptu con Prop-less mentalism


           Pensaba que estaba clara mi línea argumental...voy a definir mis términos y de esa manera nos entendemos:

*Mentalismo Impromptu:* Aquellas demostraciones que se hacen "en el momento" cuando se le pide al Artista fuera de una situación formal que "haga algo"...este es el caso que pregunto en este hilo...aparte de eso estipulo la condición que no se usen barajas, gimmicks u otros "props" que una persona no llevaría usualmente consigo...

            Estoy planteando cuál sería la rutina elegida en caso de encontrarse uno sin "props" y solamente con objetos cotidianos en una situación del mundo real donde sería conveniente hacer una demostración...Esto permite usar rutinas que usen sólo la mente o a lo sumo bolígrafos, tarjetas de visita, llaves..etc....objetos que comúnmente se tienen a mano...

            Mi objeto no es discutir terminología en todo caso...quiero saber como estructurarían una sesión de mentalismo sin previa preparación...y sin contar con aparataje especial...


             Espero haber sido claro...no hallo manera de explicarlo más sencillo...agradecería tu aporte Winehouse....gracias!!

----------


## winehouse

Todo dependeria de la situacion. Lo mas correcto seria hacer un "repertorio" de ciertos efectos diseñados para hacer en esos momentos. Ademas llevaria conmigo "objetos" que aunque yo los llevara no seria visto como algo raro. Algo como una pluma, una tarjeta de presentacion cosas comunes.

----------


## enrike

solo por dar una idea.

1.-se podrian hacer CR.
2.-lectura de lapiz, muscular, tactil y de sonido (cualquiera).
3.-aritmetica mental o sistemas mentales.
4.-eldia de la semana en que nacio el espectador.

----------


## MaxVerdié

Pues el caso es que hay cientos de efectos de mentalismo totalmente impromptu.

Y no olvidemos que no todo se trata de rutinas y efectos. También existen las técnicas. Un bagaje técnico sólido* te preparará para las sorpresas mejor que aprenderte doscientas rutinas.

Yo, personalmente, hago el Psichokinetic Touches (sin hilos invisibles) y lectura muscular.

La magia impromptu debería ser MUY interesante desde el principio. Y no creo que tengan que estar sucediendo cosas "mágicas" desde el segundo cero.

No sé si me explico.

----------


## logos

Estoy de acuerdo con Max...el mentalismo debe parecer mentalismo y no magia...Por eso me da curiosidad saber como harían eso en situación impromptu...PK touches me parece excelente elección y también la lectura muscular...

----------


## Pardo

> Estoy de acuerdo con Max...el mentalismo debe parecer mentalismo y no magia...Por eso me da curiosidad saber como harían eso en situación impromptu...PK touches me parece excelente elección y también la lectura muscular...


Mirate los videso de Derren, alli veras como hacer el Pk touch impromtu, o por lo menos algunas ideas seguro que te surgen.

----------


## logos

Hace unos dos o tres días tuve la oportunidad de hacer una demostración impromptu con una persona en uno de los sitios donde trabajo...la respuesta fue excelente...esto fue lo que hice...

              El tema de conversación nos llevó a las decisiones que toman las personas y cómo es posible saber lo que una persona va a elegir si uno la conoce bien...dichas estas cosas propongo un test...le doy a mi voluntaria una tarjeta profesional y le pido que escriba un número entre 1 y 1000 y doble la tarjeta...ella la guarda en su bolsillo y empiezo a hacerle preguntas personales, aparentemente sin relación con su número,  para "calibrar" su manera de pensar...a medida que respondía iba estrechando el margen dónde yo le decía que estaba su número...finalmente escribí mi impresión final y le di la papeleta...ella abrió la tarjeta de visita y me enseñó el número que había elegido...por supuesto, coincidía con mi impresión....

              Después de esto, propuse un test más complicado a llevarse a cabo en 3 partes...dos de ellas probando mi habilidad intuitiva y la última su habilidad intuitiva...ella pensó una ciudad cualquiera y un nombre masculino...yo escribí mis impresiones....para la tercera prueba le dije que yo iba a pensar y escribir  un animal salvaje de la selva y que tratara de captarlo... una vez concluida esta parte le permití chequear las 3 papeletas y por supuesto todo coincidía...

                Esto fue totalmente impromptu...no tenía planeado hacerlo ese día y la respuesta fue excelente...El primer efecto es una variante de un manejo con tarjetas de visita que le ví hacer a Osterlind...el segundo es una triple predicción donde se elimina la debilidad de la tercera predicción haciéndolo responsabilidad del espectador...es una variante genial creo que de Ed Mellon o del Dr. Thornton no recuerdo bien...

              ¿Alguien más se anima a relatar una demostración impromptu?

 Saludos!!

----------


## MAGO_DAVISSINHO

Yo, si veo que alguien tiene reloj análogo .. les digo que me lo pasen y junto con mi respiración detengo el segundero .. y esto (en mi caso es improntu) ya que no necesito nada que no tenga cotidianamente ..
saludos ..

----------


## josep

Logos.

Muy buena tu  demostración impromptu.

Has probado juegos de matemagia ? Yo cononzo algunos en una

linea parececida al de tu demostración pero no sé el nombre ni de

donde han salido. Creo que en cualquier libro de matemagia se

puede encontrar alguno que vaya con nuestro estilo. Solo hay

que tener papel y lápiz...

Un saludo mágico

----------


## dante

Habéis puesto muchas ideas y nadie ha dicho nada de hacer juegos con dinero, predicciones,  transmisión de pensamiento entre dos espectadores, etc. Tengo una rutina donde entrego una tarjeta con algo escrito que tendrán que guardar. Una persona piensa dos dígitos del número de serie de un billete que quiere transmitir al segundo espectador, y este segundo supuestamente en una pseudohipnosis (no real) con ojos cerrados, hace garabatos y trazados inconscientes mientras cuenta del 1 al 10. Al revelar los garabatos del segundo espectador coinciden con los números pensados del otro y en la tarjeta en forma de predicción que entregamos, figura el número de serie completo.


También podéis usar tarjetas para escribir los símbolos de la baraja esp y ya tenéis un montón de juegos posibles, pudiendo aplicar técnicas cartomagicas.

Podéis usar juegos como el clásico de en que mano esta la pelotita. banacheck tiene un juego parecido bastante original en uno de sus dvds.

Podéis hacer el juego de la llave telekinética los que tengan la llave adecuada, bien presentado y después de otra demostración de doblamiento de cucharas o telekinesis es impactante.

En un bar podéis ofrecer a un persona una serie de bebidas de los cuales puede ir probando mientras estás de espaldas para luego percibir su sentido del gusto y revelar lo que se ha bebido.

Hay material para horas y horas, y por supuesto para entrar en el ambiente propicio y mágico, una buena lectura en frío antes de empezar con los efectos en si te puede crear una atmósfera adecuada.

----------


## logos

Hola Dante!!



> Tengo una rutina donde entrego una tarjeta con algo escrito que tendrán que guardar. Una persona piensa dos dígitos del número de serie de un billete que quiere transmitir al segundo espectador, y este segundo supuestamente en una pseudohipnosis (no real) con ojos cerrados, *hace garabatos y trazados inconscientes mientras cuenta del 1 al 10. Al revelar los garabatos del segundo espectador coinciden con los números pensados del otro* y en la tarjeta en forma de predicción que entregamos, figura el número de serie completo.


       Me ha gustado bastante este juego...pero la parte que subrayo...¿no requiere que lleve uno consigo cierto "objeto preparado" que también se usa en un famoso test de libro?. Lo pregunto porque creo que eso lo sacaría de la categoría impromptu...Supongo que si lo haces con frecuencia siempre lo llevarás contigo en todo caso.

----------


## dante

No, lo único que hace falta es que el billete "sea del espectador..." me explico? y con una técnica de cartomagia con la tarjeta que escribe el espectador es suficiente, no especifiqué que lo que doy a entregar es una pila de tarjetas donde se puede apoyar para escribir, dobles, dadas en segunda, etc te resolverán la duda. También se puede hacer con un boli de los que se tienen el pulsador para sacar y meter la punta, tu ya me entiendes para que, no se si esto aclara la duda del utensilio que que refieres. 

Si no me he acabado de expresar o quieres que te explique detalles mas exactos de mi rutina envíame un privado.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Dante, no entiendo el por qué buscar elementos tan extraños y enrevesar las cosas, ¿no es, ya de por si, raro pedir que piensen en dos números de la serie de un billete, cuando... puedes decir simplemente piensa en 2 números?

----------


## dante

A lo mejor no me he explicado bien al no querer revelar el juego.
Pero no hay nada de enrevesado, solo hay billete y tarjetas en blanco... No hay ningún elemento extraño, comente lo del boli a raíz del comentario que hizo logos como otro método.

Porque usar el billete, porque en realidad es una predicción, no una lectura de pensamiento, y no es una predicción de un pensamiento, sino de un hecho un factor de azar, semejante a adivinar un numero de la lotería, no se si me explico. Además el uso del billete te permite hacer muy facilmente que de un espectador a otro se transmitan el pensamiento . La predicción sería el colofon final. Aparte un o dos movimientos el resto es totalmente automático.




> ¿no es, ya de por si, raro pedir que piensen en dos números de la série de un billete, cuando... puedes decir simplemente piensa en 2 números?


Claro que es raro compañero, lo raro de pedir pensar en dos números de un billete es hacerlo sin una presentación o charla coherente. Obviamente yo tengo la mía, pero no la voy a explicar aquí, que cada uno se monte la suya  :Wink:  , después del juego incluso puedo hacer pensar dos números y adivinarlos por que no tienen nada que ver con el tema de presentación del juego con el billete.

----------


## logos

Vale Dante...ya he entendido la idea...Saludos!!

----------


## MaxVerdié

> Esto fue totalmente impromptu...no tenía planeado hacerlo ese día y la respuesta fue excelente...El primer efecto es una variante de un manejo con tarjetas de visita que le ví hacer a Osterlind...el segundo es una triple predicción donde se elimina la debilidad de la tercera predicción haciéndolo responsabilidad del espectador...es una variante genial creo que de Ed Mellon o del Dr. Thornton no recuerdo bien...
> 
>               ¿Alguien más se anima a relatar una demostración impromptu?
> 
>  Saludos!!


Si el método de Osterlind es el que creo, se le tienen que haber caído las pelotas al suelo.

Esa una de las mejores variantes de centro roto sin centro que conozco.

Yo, como ya he dicho, empleo el PK Touches versión sin hilos y lectura muscular.

Pero creo que eso no es mentalismo. Eso son manejos, trucos, manipulaciones.

Mentalismo es lo que hagamos con ello.

Hace tiempo que hago uno curioso.

Pido al anfitrión de la casa en la que esté que me deje la llave de la puerta, la cual marca e introducimos en un sobre. Varias personas más hacen lo mismo. Los sobres (7 u 8) se depositan en un bol y yo voy fuera de la casa. Digo que si no acierto en qué sobre está la llave, me voy de la fiesta a la primera.

Una vez fuera, le pido a la persona más cercana al bol que sujete junto a su frente uno de los sobres... que se descarta. Si quieren, que abran el sobre y miren la llave. Otro sobre... tampoco.

Uno más.

Tampoco.

Y otro.

A punto de descartarlo, digo ¡Espera! ¡Rápido, pásalo por debajo de la puerta!

Lo pasa.

Y acto seguido, abro la puerta, de vuelta a la fiesta.

¿Qué tal?

----------


## Gandalf

Max, me parece sencillamente genial ese efecto. Y lo mejor es que ahí, salvo el tema de los sobres, no hay nada raro que llevar. El problema es... ¿y si no cabe la llave bajo la puerta?

 :117:

----------


## MaxVerdié

Entonces es que has cometido el garrafal error de no mirar cómo era el resquicio de la puerta al entrar a esa casa.

Que no te pase :P

----------


## CroW

mm asi de improntu, generalmente llevo el anillo PK puesto, asique ago una prediccion con alguna bolita de acero, o algo asi... 

Un juego que me gusta mucho, es un Anagrama Progresivo... xD bueno xD si te lo sabes de memoria xD, el unico que me se de memoria, es un Anagrama Progresivo, con las figuras geometricas.

Si no, un juego que en este momento no recuerdo el nombre, es el de la prediccion del Ta-te-ti (o Gato en Chile) o 3 en linea o 3 en raya xD o como sea xD... La verdad lo encuentro muy util, ya que la prediccion la tngo de fondo de pantalla de mi cel =) asique siempre lo tengo a mano en cualquier juego de Ta te ti =P

----------


## rodrigo_vda

a mi me gustan para esas ocasiones sobre todo el centro roto donde el espectador ha escrito el nombre de una persona muerta a la que tenía afecto, da un gran impacto sobre el espectador que averigues algo tan sentimental. Claro, que después de averiguarlo no puedes sonreir ni reir o serias un poco descortés.

----------


## Sr.Mago

Revisando el foro de Mentalismo di con este tema que me pareció muy interesante, si bien ya lleva algunos años quieto, lo revivo a ver si con la nueva gente (o el paso del tiempo), y aprovechando que el foro de Mentalismo ha tenido algo mas de movimiento estos días, surgen nuevas ideas y experiencias...

 Yo en totalmente impromtu he hecho uno que ya mencionaron mas arriba, la Predicción del Tic Tac Toe, si se sabe como funciona puede hacerse la predicción en segundos y luego ya el juego, por lo que solo requeriría 2 trozos de papel y un lápiz, aunque viendo el éxito que tiene el juego, que de verdad gusta mucho según he comprobado, ya llevo una predicción hecha en mi billetera...

 También un juego que le vi a Banachek, que llama Lorayne`s Buck, el lo hace con 4 sobres, uno premiado que se hace cambiar de posición mientras el esta de espaldas, y luego (siempre de espaldas) va entregando sobres al espectador hasta solo queda sobre la mesa el premiado... yo lo he hecho algunas veces usando cartas, otras con llaves, y (la que mas he hecho) con monedas, y puede usarse cualquier otro objeto objeto, mientras el "premiado" se identifique de los otros 3, también ha gustado, con una buena presentación queda muy bien... 

 Otro que fue totalmente impromtu, fue durante una fiesta, puse 4 latas de cerveza sobre la mesa y le pedí a un espectador que mientras yo estaba de espaldas ocultara mi anillo bajo una de las latas, hablando un poco sobre como nuestros objetos se impregnan de nuestra energía y tras un poco de concentración, logre deducir bajo cual lata estaba el anillo...

 eso, a ver si surgen nuevas ideas...

----------


## renard

Yo utiliso coincidencia telepatica. YouTube - Coincidencia Telepática es fantastica la reaccion,si das el vistaso en el momento adecuado es de los mejores efectos de mentalismo impromtu,para mi supera al cr.tambien se puede combinar con el im post it ble de antonio romero.

----------


## logos

Yo tengo una ventaja: siempre llevo tarjetas de presentación conmigo. Así que tengo material de sobra para presentar cuadrados mágicos, triples predicciones, juegos con 5 símbolos ESP uno en cada carta dibujados impromptu y demás cosas que pudes hacer con tarjetas.

----------


## timoris

Hola, muy interesante todo esto, escribiré lo que hice, seguramente esto no será nuevo pero lo improvisé así: Tome una Ipaq que uso para mis citas, navegar por al red es de touch screen entonces entre los presentes pregunto si alguien tiene un equipo similar o un iphone algo así, entonces muestro mi pantalla táctil en el block de notas y explico que escribiré un numero que intentare enviar telepaticamente a quien tenga otro equipo y pueda anotarlo allí. entonces tomo mi equipo y hago mi predicción sacando el lápiz stylus para escribir y la pongo en mi pecho para que nadie vea, entonces la otra persona me dice su numero y yo volteo mi pocket y es el mismo numero.  Fue algo que se me ocurrió por la naturaleza del equipo. ¿que les parece?.

----------


## SERX

No es por joder a los mentalistas... ¿o si? es coña... el pica touches me parece un efectazo... pero por favor si decimos nada de cartas tampoco nada de pizarras ni bolis, tarjetas de visita y esas cosas... igual meterse un clavo por la nariz... comerse cristal y esas cosas también es muy de mentalista ¿no?

----------


## Sr.Mago

> No es por joder a los mentalistas... ¿o si? es coña... el pica touches me parece un efectazo... pero por favor si decimos nada de cartas tampoco nada de pizarras ni bolis, tarjetas de visita y esas cosas... igual meterse un clavo por la nariz... comerse cristal y esas cosas también es muy de mentalista ¿no?


 El planteamiento de Logos (o al menos como lo entendí yo) es ver que se haría en una situación cualquiera, cotidiana, en donde no se fuese preparado para hacer algo, pero surgiera la necesidad de hacerlo, entonces empleando lo que tuviésemos a mano alrededor poder improvisar una presentación... No se trata de ver que juego harías mientras estas en una playa nudista tomando el sol sobre la arena sin nada mas que otros nudistas a tu alrededor, sino de que forma aprovechar lo que se tenga a mano...

 Por ejemplo aquí mismo yo miro a mi alrededor y tengo varios libros en un estante a mi izquierda, podría hacer una versión impromtu de Test de Libro que conozco (si tan solo la tuviese bien practicada T_T); Al otro lado hay varias figurillas de adorno, con 4 de ellas podría hacer el juego de Banachek que describí en mi post anterior; junto al teléfono hay una libreta y un lápiz, con eso ya me salvo y hay muchas cosas mas que podría hacer... y así... 

De hecho eso es lo que me pareció interesante del tema, que al no haber una preparación (al menos desde la vista del espectador) la experiencia, creo, se sentiría mas... ¿real?...

----------


## SERX

ya... xD... solo lo hago para picaros xD...   :Wink1:

----------


## Pardo

> No es por joder a los mentalistas... ¿o si? es coña... el pica touches me parece un efectazo... pero por favor si decimos nada de cartas tampoco nada de pizarras ni bolis, tarjetas de visita y esas cosas... igual meterse un clavo por la nariz... comerse cristal y esas cosas también es muy de mentalista ¿no?


No lo hecen mucho mentalistas, pero se podría meter en el saco... yo por ejemplo si que hago ambas cosas...

Referente a mentalismo impromptu, no hay nada como hacer algo simplemente usando objetos de la gente que está contigo.
Salud!

----------


## logos

> yo por ejemplo si que hago ambas cosas...


¿Comes vidrio e introduces clavos en tu nariz?...A mi el fakirismo no me atrae excepto por cultura mágica. Por cierto que si no la tienes deberías conseguir la edición completa de la Revista Swami/Mantra de Sam Dalal. Aparte de estar cargada de efectos muy prácticos incluye todas las técnicas que usan los fakires de la India para hacer esas gracias...

----------


## Sr.Mago

eso me recordó un vídeo de UaU que hay en youtube donde Pardo se comió una bombilla...

al final dice: "_es buena una al día...   O quiza no!..._" - morí con eso... 

a mi tampoco me gusta, pero tengo un amigo que estará contento con el dato de Logos...

----------


## MaxVerdié

Tal como lo veo yo, el asunto del fakirismo depende del personaje. De si es coherente con su estilo o no.

A mí en el de Pardo me lo parece.

Yo hago demostraciones de fuerza (rompimiento de tablas con los ojos vendados) o de energía interna (derribar una fila de gente con un empujón), cosas ambas aprendidas en artes marciales.

¿Es Mentalismo? Ni idea.

Pero es Max Verdié. Eso seguro.

----------


## maxi_bsasmagic

Cr, La otra forma de doblar el papel si no me equivoco creo que se llama el dobles paraguas (que se dobla a la mitad y devuelta a la mitad ) con el mismo fin que el cr convinandolo con el cuadrado mágico( de las suma de los números ). Hay una versión sumando todas las puntas de cualquier lado por donde la sumes sin ser consecutivo da el numero elegido explicado en this is mentalism de Rich Ferguson.
 A veces utilizo las sumas con el n°9 que lo hago usando el teléfono explicado en banachek psi series no me acuerdo que numero ahora. El truco de la Q con lo que encuentres a mano botones, roclets, etc. Cualquier cosa avísame y te envió bien donde conseguirlo si me acuerdo de mas posteo.

----------


## maxi_bsasmagic

hay una version impromtu de berglass effect  (cualquier carta en cualquier lugar, posicion) es de barrie richardson y se llama impromtu card at any number, tambien esta el de banachek tiempo psicoquinetico.

----------


## hakan di milo

yo uso una tecnica ,en relidad dos , una de memoria para un truco y otra para el mismo efecto para mas "impresionante" ,el primer efecto es  pedir un billete cualquiera a un espectador y decirle que lo tenga  y mira su numero de serie ,el mago o mentalista se aleja y le dice digito por digito o como prefiera decirle el numero de serie (puede repetirse con otros billetes) y la otra es una tecnica que uso de doblamiento donde el espectador escribe previamente el numero y  el interprete lo va escribiendo en la hoja . La segunda tecnica es para la gente que no puede memorisar numeros con rapides aunque es cuestion de practica los nervios siempre juegan una mala jugada , espero que les sirva los efectos  (estos trucos se me ocurienron recien ,por leer las publicasiones anteriores....!aguante este foro!)

----------


## chacariz

Yo suelo utilizar dos efectos dependiendo del momento y de las personas, a saber:

1) Basado en la propiedad de nº 9.
2) Con tres objetos cualquiera, que el espectador mueve y piensa en uno y el mentalista adivina.
Lo de Dinamarca y Dinosaurio lo he utilizado cuando hay alumnos.

Saludos Mágicos.

----------


## Wálter Ríos

¡Lo que me hacen rememorar con este hilo! Uno de los primeros juegos que aprendí fue el de "Dinamarca-Elefantes-Grises..." Lo publiqué en mi libro "Cómo ganarle a la calculadora". Los detalles que le agregué son que, después de escribir los números del 1 al 9 en la papeleta o tarjeta, pido que me dicten letras al azar y los coloco al lado de los números "al azar". El resto es pan comido... 
Tengo también un par de juegos matemáticos que son perfectos: 
* Qué número jugaría a la quiniela y, 
* De una serie de números que pensó, que "tache" mentalmente uno de ellos y se lo leo de su "pizarra mental"

----------


## chacariz

¡Ah y algo que se me ha olvidado poner en mi anterior aportación, es tener las tarjetas de visita "dispuestas" para que cada espectador escriba lo que quiera y que luego las mezclen todas (Estando el mentalista de espaldas) luego un espectador le va dando las tarjetas una a una y el va adivinando quien lo ha escrito.

Con la necesaria presentación y desarrollo, es un efecto clásico muy fuerte.

Saludos mágicos.

----------


## ginin

propongo que reactivemos este tema,yo hago la levantada de una persona con los dedos y la sicometria,la de los papelitos

----------


## luis dias derfe

Juegos de matemagia con numeros o cartas para efectos impromptu.

----------


## Ignacio Muniz

El mentalismo improntu es una de las fases de este arte, al igual que en la magia, en las que tienes la oportunidad para realizar proezas increíbles (no digo que en otros momento no se logre este objetivo). Dentro dentro del concepto improntu una de las temáticas mas interesantes (que puedes llevar todos los días y a cada hora gracias a que no necesitas ningun objeto para llevarlo a cabo) es el "propless". Para quienes no estén familiarizados con este concepto implica realizar actos mentales sin objetos extras (bajo mi concepto: solo la mente de tu espectador y tú). El propless es, tal vez a mi parecer, uno de los mayores exponentes del mentalismo junto con las experiencias de PK, en el cual se puede apreciar una "realidad" en la cual puedes verdaderamente leer la mente de tu espectador. 
Aunque estamos de acuerdo que no todo es propless tambien existen ciertas experiencias como test de vivos y muertos, psicokinesis (PK), telekinesis (TK), etc. 
Experiencias/efectos que son muy interesantes y que puedes llevar en todo momento pueden ser Kirigami, book test, dead and life test, pendulos, hipnosis (aunque esto lo considero algo fuera del mentalismo improntu ya que no lo considero mentalismo), utilizar monedas, detector de mentiras (jerome finley tiene un trabajo muy interesante el cual lo puedes aplicar de manera improntu), adivinacion de una carta pensada (version propless y prop), el test de triangulo circulo de Banacheck (o mas bien que el explica), duplicación de dibujos (Peter Turner tiene un increíble trabajo en el cual te eneseña métodos improntu para duplicar dibujos),adelantar la hora en le reloj de un espectador (que es un efecto PK increible, para quienes ya conocen diferentes versiones les recomiendo el trabajo de Jerome finley sobre este mismo efecto, tiene aportaciones, aunque cuestionables, que suman mucho), etc. 
Para realizar mentalismo improntu existen miles de posibilidades, si puedes leer la mente puedes realizar cualquier hazaña en cualquier momento.
Atte. Ignacio Muñiz

----------

